# : ,

## katmadas

,

              6          :

--> dc -->  --> -->   --> ...

      :

http://www.instructables.com/id/Chis.../step3/BLADES/

      ...
      8      1.5      ?

           ?

    ....

----------


## Notios38

www.otherpower.com

----------


## katmadas

404...

     ?

----------


## p.gabr

,  
  , 


   ,        .. 
      ,     
https://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&c...MaSt0QWYoYGoAg





vertical axis wind turbine

----------


## Notios38

...               ..       ..

----------


## katmadas

...
         ...

----------


## katmadas

> ,        .. 
>       ,



http://www.greenterrafirma.com/vawt-designs.html

----------


## katmadas

...

http://www.windynation.com/articles/...se-right-motor

----------


## michaelcom

DC    ??????

     !

----------


## -nikos-

> .......




      ??

----------


## katmadas

> Αφου εχεις μοτερακι DC γιατι να θες ανορθωση??????
> 
> Μονο σταθεροποιητη θες και τπτ αλλο!



Εχεις δικιο απο λαθος μπηκε στην σειρα....

Αλλα ρε φιλε η εξομαλυνση χρειαζεται πιστευω!!!!
Μολις εκανα μερικες μετρησεις με τον παλμογραφο με μικρα μοτορακια...
Χωρις πυκνωτη εξω η σταθμη ειναι αστα να πανε....





> και γιατι δεν βαζεις δυναμο ποδηλατου



Μοτορακι δεν ειναι και αυτο ρε νικο?
Μακαρι να ειχα εναν απο τους τοσους που χαθηκαν εδω και εκει...
Το μοτορι αυτο τι χαρακτηριστικα εχει ξερεις?

----------


## -nikos-

> Μοτορακι δεν ειναι και αυτο ρε νικο?
> Μακαρι να ειχα εναν απο τους τοσους που χαθηκαν εδω και εκει...
> Το μοτορι αυτο τι χαρακτηριστικα εχει ξερεις?




αυτους που θυμαμαι ηταν 6βολτοι,,,
τωρα μπορει να εχει και 12βολτους,,δεν χανεις τιποτα να ρωτησεις,,

----------


## katmadas

> αυτους που θυμαμαι ηταν 6βολτοι,,,
> τωρα μπορει να εχει και 12βολτους,,δεν χανεις τιποτα να ρωτησεις,,



Ναι οντως εχει 12 βολτ στα 6 βατ..και 6 βολτ στα 3 βατ..
Δηλαδη 0.5 Α και στις 2 περιπτωσεις...

Κατι παραπανω  ρε γαμωτο ομως δεν γινεται?
Και αυτα θα βγαζουν παραπανω ταση ωστε να εχω φορτιση?

----------


## -nikos-

> .
> 
> Κατι παραπανω ρε γαμωτο ομως δεν γινεται?
> ?





ορθοπεταλιες,,, χαχα.

αφου Φανη θα το βαλεις στο μπαλκονι ποσο μεγαλη φτερωτη μπορεις να βαλεις ??

να εισαι ευχαριστημενος αν σου δουλευει ενα δυναμο [ποδηλατου]
αν δεις και εχει δυναμη βαζεις και δευτερο.

----------


## katmadas

> Αφου εχεις μοτερακι DC γιατι να θες ανορθωση??????
> 
> Μονο σταθεροποιητη θες και τπτ αλλο!



Μηπως χρειαζεται για τπτ αναποδες στροφες?





> αφου Φανη θα το βαλεις στο μπαλκονι ποσο μεγαλη φτερωτη μπορεις να βαλεις ??



Ο αυτοσκοπος μου δεν ειναι το μπαλκονι αλλα ο πειραματισμος...

Ιδανικοτερα θα ηθελα ενα συστημα που να δινει 15-16 βολτ και ρευμα κοντα στα 2 αμπερ και και λιγο παραπανω αν γινεται....
Ολα αυτα με ικανοποιητικο αερα και οχι με λιγοστο...

----------


## katmadas

Ψαξε ψαξε για κανα μοτερακι επεσα πανω στην τρομπα που μπενει στον αναπτηρα και φουσκωνεις τα λαστυχα...
Πανω γραφει 12βολτ 10αμπερ...
Τι λετε?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ψαξε ψαξε για κανα μοτερακι επεσα πανω στην τρομπα που μπενει στον αναπτηρα και φουσκωνεις τα λαστυχα...
> Πανω γραφει 12βολτ 10αμπερ...
> Τι λετε?



Αμάν ρε Φάνη .... μας χαλάς την ψυχολογία με αυτά τα "μικρά" !! .... οφείλω να σου κάνω μια "τονωτική ένεση" .... μπας και αλλάξεις νοοτροπία στα "μικρά"

Εδώ μόλις τέλειωσα ένα καλό "μοτεράκι" από πλυντήριο 

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=1heetw&s=6

Φάνη πιες έναν καφέ μέχρι να βάλω τα καπάκια και να μετρήσω το "Βολτάζ" ....

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Εδώ το "Βολτάζ"   .....
http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=29xykvs&s=6

Φάνη πιες ακόμα έναν καφέ .... σε λίγο για το "Αμπεράζ Άμα λάχει ναόυμ "

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Εδώ "Αμπεράζ" .... με το χέρι...

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=20hq2pc&s=6

Επειδή έχω πρόβλημα να μετρήσω το αμπεράζ (λόγω φτωχού πολύμετρου που μετράει μέχρι τα 20 Α) .... με πλήρεις στροφές ... θα σας βάλω και βίντεο όπου το γυρίζω μέχρι ένα όριο ... σε λίγο

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=28v6sl4&s=6

Να βάλω και κανα 2 λαμπίτσες 12βολτες 65W (Έκαστη?) = 130W? ..... Σημείωση μετά από λίγο αυτές οι λάμπες δυστυχώς πήγαν για τον κάδο ανακύκλωσης .
Λάμπες.JPG

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=t9ih3d&s=6

Ρε σεις ? .... έχετε καμιά λάμπα μεταξύ 500 - 1000 W . Για να συνεχίσω ?  .... να την κάψω και αυτήν?   :Scared:

----------


## katmadas

Πω ρε Πετρο δηλαδη εισαι τεραστιος...
Και οταν δεν θα εχει αερα οποτε θα ξεκινας την μανιβελα....
Σουπερ...

Τωρα το δοκιμασες πρωτη φορα?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ναι σήμερα το τέλειωσα Φάνη .... (βλέπω η τονωτική ένεση που σου έδωσα έπιασε) ... δεν πιστεύω να μου αρχίσεις μετά από κανα μήνα τα "μικρά" ?

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες .... 
Αυτό το φουκαριάρικο μοτέρ (πλυντηρίου) το βρήκα πεταμένο και ορφανούλικο .... το μάζεψα , πέταξα την περιέλιξη και πήρα σύρμα 1,20 
και επειδή δεν ξέρω από περιελίξεις έκανα μια "απομίμηση" της περιέλιξης όπως στο δυναμό αυτοκινήτου με 9 σπείρες ανά 4 κανάλια 

Το μοτέρ είχε 48 κανάλια .... 9,5 cm διάμετρο στάτη και 5cm το πάχος του στάτη . 

Έβαλα 48 μαγνήτες νεοδυμιου κυκλικούς  σε 16 σειρές ανά 3 . Όσα είναι και η αντίστοιχη διάταξη με τα πηνία 

Το μοτέρ αυτό "βγήκε" 5 φασικό (αν και το πήγαινα για 6 φασικό) αλλά δεν χώρεσαν τα σύρματα . Μετάνιωσα λιγάκι που δεν το έκανα τριφασικό αλλά με ακόμη πιο χοντρότερο σύρμα ... τέλος πάντων

Οι μαγνήτες είναι διαστάσεων 1,5 cm X 0,8 CM ... έχουν 1,14 ευρώ ο ένας .... Χ 48 που έβαλα = 54 ευρώ και λίγο χαλκόσυρμα 15 ευρώ ... περίπου 70 ευρώ η ιστορία . Αααααα ξέχασα και τις καημένες λάμπες !!!

----------

Σταύρος Απο (02-11-12)

----------


## -nikos-

μπραβο Πετρο 

περισωτερο μου αρεσε το κλοτσημα απο το δυναμοκλειδο του κατσαβιδιου 
και τα +80 βολτ που εβγαλε με σχετικα λιγες στροφες,,,,

τελικα 12βολτο η 24βολτο σταθεροποιητη θα βαλεις ??

----------


## katmadas

Το +80 το εβγαζε στις πολες στροφες ετσι δεν ειναι...

Πετρο σιγουρα με εδωσες με εδωσε και ο νικος μια πριν λιγες μερες αλλα βλεπω οτι εχω μμεγαλα καινα...
Θελει να μελετησω και τωρα δεν εχω χρονο...
Ισως σε κατι πολυ μικροτερο με απλη διαδικασια για αρχη να με βοηθουσε περισσοτερο...
Ασε που και ολα αυτα που κανεις σιγουρα πρεπει να βρεις εξτρα χρονο...

Θα κανω δοκιμαστικα μια μακετιτσα για χαβαλε ετσι για να "νιωσω" και βλεπουμε...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> μπραβο Πετρο 
> 
> περισωτερο μου αρεσε το κλοτσημα απο το δυναμοκλειδο του κατσαβιδιου 
> και τα +80 βολτ που εβγαλε με σχετικα λιγες στροφες,,,,
> 
> τελικα 12βολτο η 24βολτο σταθεροποιητη θα βαλεις ??



Σταθεροποιητής ? τι είναι αυτό τρώγεται?  :hahahha: 
Φίλε Νίκο , όπως και δήλωσα και άλλοτε ο σκοπός μου είναι καθαρά χόμπυ . 
80 βόλτ έβγαλε στο μάξιμουμ που μπορούσα να το γυρίσω με το τρυπάνι των 500W . Γιατί εκεί δεν είχα πρόβλημα στο πολύμετρο για να μετρήσω την τάση (χωρίς φορτίο).
Απλά δεν τόλμησα να το γυρίσω στο μάξιμουμ για την μέτρηση των Αμπέρ . Γιατί το πολύμετρο το συγκεκριμένο μετράει μέχρι 20 Α . 
Πιστεύω αν το πήγαινα τέρμα (σύμφωνα με τις δυνατότητες του τρυπανιού) ... υπολογιστικά θα έλεγα ότι θα μπορούσε να βγάλει 60 Α 

Όμως να λέμε και κάποιες αλήθειες , το μοτέρ έχει αρκετή κόντρα στο γύρισμα και δεν μου πολυάρεσε , θα έλεγα ταιριάζει περισσότερο για υδρογεννήτρια . 

Θα μπορούσε να γίνει και ανεμογεννήτρια αλλά μάλλον με μεγάλα 2 μετρα πτερύγια ίσως.

Οι μαγνήτες που χρησιμοποίησα ήταν πολύ χοντροί και ισχυροί και "ντουμάνιασε " υπερβολικά το μαγνητικό πεδίο μέσα στο μοτέρ και κανονικά αν το ξαναέφτιαχνα θα έβαζα λίγο πιο αδύνατους μαγνήτες για να έρθει πιο νορμάλ 

Οι μαγνήτες που έβαλα ήταν κυλινδρικοί 1,5 cm διάμετρος Χ 0,8 cm πάχος ..... αλλά καλύτερα θα ήταν με 1,5cm X 5cm πάχος 
Μαγνήτες διαστάσ&#949.JPG

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Το +80 το εβγαζε στις πολες στροφες ετσι δεν ειναι...
> 
> Πετρο σιγουρα με εδωσες με εδωσε και ο νικος μια πριν λιγες μερες αλλα βλεπω οτι εχω μμεγαλα καινα...
> Θελει να μελετησω και τωρα δεν εχω χρονο...
> Ισως σε κατι πολυ μικροτερο με απλη διαδικασια για αρχη να με βοηθουσε περισσοτερο...
> Ασε που και ολα αυτα που κανεις σιγουρα πρεπει να βρεις εξτρα χρονο...
> 
> Θα κανω δοκιμαστικα μια μακετιτσα για χαβαλε ετσι για να "νιωσω" και βλεπουμε...



Άντε Φάνη ... να μην σου χαλάσω το χατήρι για κάτι "μικρότερο " ..... υπό εξέλιξη ... με δυναμό της Toyota (μίνι) .... όταν το τελειώσω θα σου βάλω σχετικά βίντεο .... προς το παρόν μόνο φωτογραφίες έχω,
SNC00196.jpgSNC00201.jpgSNC00214.jpgSNC00233.jpgSNC00235.jpg

----------


## katmadas

Αυτο με εψησε....
Με το καλο....

----------


## katmadas

Πετρο ποσο μεγαλα φτερα θα χρειαστει λες για αυτο το μοτερ?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Πετρο ποσο μεγαλα φτερα θα χρειαστει λες για αυτο το μοτερ?



Υποθέτω λίγο μεγαλούτσικο φτερό ... σαν αυτό περίπου 
Πυλώνες.jpg

----------


## Notios38

Αξιος...Πετρο ..αυτο εχω να πω καλη η ιδεα σου να τυλιξεις 48 πολους (ματια) στον στατορα...σωστη και η ιδεα για μακροστενους μαγνητες...αλλα οχι και 50 Χ15....25Χ12Χ0.8  με κυκλικη τομη ειναι αρκετη...και με διακενο 2 χιλ πρεπει να ειναι οκ..βοηθαω ενα παιδι με ιδιο μοτερ...αλλα 3  φασεις και 24 μαγνητες 12+12  αλλα δεν χωρανε στα 92 χιλ στο τυμπανο και την κανουμε τωρα με 20 και οχι πλαστικο στον ροτορα  αλλα αλουμινιο ...5 φασεις πως τις απλωνεις...για δωσε αν μπορεις την μια πως την μοιραζεις στα 48 διακενα? εμενα βγαινουν 18 πηνια(αφηνω 2 κενα) απο 60 σπειρες με 1 χιλ συρμα στα 48V..

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Φίλε Δημήτρη , δεν καταλαβαίνω με αυτά τι εννοείς?




> ...αλλα οχι και 50 Χ15....25Χ12Χ0.8 με κυκλικη τομη ειναι αρκετη...και με διακενο 2 χιλ πρεπει να ειναι οκ



Δεν χρησιμοποίησα 25Χ12Χ0.8 ... που αυτό αναφέρεται σε παραλληλόγραμμους μαγνήτες 



> ..βοηθαω ενα παιδι με ιδιο μοτερ...αλλα 3 φασεις και 24 μαγνητες 12+12 αλλα δεν χωρανε στα 92 χιλ στο τυμπανο





24? μαγνήτες ? πάνω σε τι? δώσε λεπτομέρειες .. μου φαίνεται περίεργο το 12+12 ... δεν καταλαβαίνω.





> και την κανουμε τωρα με 20 και οχι πλαστικο στον ροτορα αλλα αλουμινιο



Το αλουμίνιο προσωπικά το αποφεύγω γιατί είχα κάνει ένα τέτοιο πάνω σε ρότορα και επειδή το αλουμίνιο έχει διαστολές συστολές και είναι πιο ευαίσθητο μέταλλο . μου "γλύστρησε " και "ξεκόλλησε" από τον άξονα . Ενώ το πλαστικό μπαίνει και πιο σφικτά στον άξονα 





> ...5 φασεις πως τις απλωνεις...για δωσε αν μπορεις την μια πως την μοιραζεις στα 48 διακενα? εμενα βγαινουν 18 πηνια(αφηνω 2 κενα) απο 60 σπειρες με 1 χιλ συρμα στα 48V..



Κοίτα για το παραπάνω επειδή νωρίτερα ήξερα πως είναι η περιέλιξη σε ένα δυναμό αυτοκινήτου όπου αυτά τα έχουν σε στυλ περιέλιξης (Ζιγκ-Ζαγκ) .. και όχι κυκλικά πηνία και αυτά έχουν συνήθως 36 κανάλια . 
Υπέθεσα ότι μπορεί να γίνει το ίδιο σε μοτέρ πλυντηρίου .... με την διαφορά ότι το τελευταίο έχει 48 κανάλια και πιο "βαθιές αυλακώσεις " σε σχέση με το δυναμό του αυτοκινήτου ....και άρα καλύτερα.
Επομένως είπα .... αφού θέλω να ακολουθήσω μια "προσομοίωση" του δυν. αυτοκινήτου .... είπα ας το κάνω το ίδιο πάνω και στου πλυντηρίου το μοτέρ. 

Και επειδή δεν είμαι της (σχολής περιελίξεων) ..... είπα ότι αν λογικά στο δυναμό αυτοκινήτου βάζουν το (ζιγκ-ζαγκ) στυλ  .... και σπείρες ανά 4 κανάλια και 9 σπείρες με την συγκεκριμένη διάμετρο σύρματος π.χ. 1,20mm.

Επομένως έκανα το ίδιο στο μοτέρ πλυντηρίου ..... αλλά επειδή του πλυντηρίου τα αυλάκια είναι πιο (βαθιά) ... είπα ότι εφόσον ήδη θα έχω περάσει τις 3 φάσεις ..... θα υπήρχε και επιπλέον κενός χώρος στα κανάλια ..... και για να μην μείνει άδειος αυτός ο χώρος πρόσθεσα και άλλες φάσεις μέχρι που έφτασα στις 5 φάσεις

----------


## Notios38

προκειται για Ν50 D33.7x3.2dx15*x1 inch οπου 15* ειναι το τοξο που διαγραφει κατα το μηκος της μεγαλης πλευρας..δηλαδη  ο μαγνητης ειναι καμπυλος απο την πανω πλευρα του και την κατω, κ στις δυο μεγαλες  πλευρες του ειναι με κλιση προς τα μεσα..ωστε να μπορουν να τοποθετηθουν στην περιφερεια του ροτορα ..οποτε εχουμε βορειους κ νοτιους την στιγμη που εχουμε αυτη την σχεδιαση...αρα 12 +12 ...η 10+10  με την σχεδιαστικη λεπτομερια...Οκ καταλαβα για το ζικ-ζακ..οντως τα διακενα σε αυτα τα μοτερ ειναι βαθεια επειδη βαζουν 3-4 τυλιγματα....οποτε εχεις χωρο να τα στριμωξεις ,εγω τα τυλιγα εξω ενα..ενα χωρις να κοβω  απλα ειχα μετρησει αποστασεις..και καθε μαξιλαρι στην θεση του κατευθειαν απο το καλουπι...
Θα προσπαθησω να βρω κ να  σου ανεβασω τον τυπο του μαγνητη...για την πλακα μου εσπασαν δυο οταν τους εβγαλα απο την θηκη και τα πλαστικα που τους ειχε συσκευασει ο κατασκευαστης...40 εκατοστα ο ενας απο τον αλλον και τον τραβουσε πανω στο γραφειο...για να παρουμε ιδεα περι τινος ειδος μαγνητη προκειται

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Συμπληρωματικά βίντεο ως συνέχεια από το μήνυμα #25
 

Το τέλειωσα και αυτό και προσθέτω βίντεο , με την απόδοση του (βολτ & αμπέρ) .... έβγαλε 27 βολτ (χωρίς φορτίο) & πάνω από 20 έως 30 αμπέρ περίπου .... το συμπέρασμα σχετικά "φτωχό" για τέτοια μίνι δυναμό ... και θέλουν πολλές στροφές και ταχύτητα για να αποδώσουν.

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=n7yo3&s=6

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=i404r4&s=6

Το γενικό συμπέρασμα που βγαίνει , είναι ότι με μικρά δυναμό αυτοκινήτου , ότι και όπως να το φτιάξουμε θέλουμε είτε πολλές στροφές και δύναμη ροπής . κάτι πολύ δύσκολο για τα δεδομένα κατασκευής για ανεμογεννήτρια. όπου και άντε και το φτιάξαμε ..... που θα βρούμε επί καθημερινή βάση τέτοιους δυνατούς ανέμους που χρειάζονται για να αποδώσουν? . Ίσως μια καλή ιδέα είναι στο να έχουν περιέλιξη με σύρμα πιο μικρής διαμέτρου κάτω από 1,20 . 
Έτσι ώστε να το κανονίσουμε με λιγότερες στροφές να αποδίδουν νωρίτερα τάση .... θυσιάζοντας απλά λίγα αμπέρ 

Αυτές ήταν και οι τελευταίες εμπειρίες μου και χόμπυ πάνω στην κατασκευή δυναμό με μαγνήτες .

Τώρα επικεντρώνομαι στο ότι πρέπει να συμβιβαστώ στο πιο ουσιαστικό από εδώ και πέρα ... ότι δεν πρέπει να προσπαθούμε να κατασκευάζουμε ανεμογεννήτριες χωρίς να υπολογίζουμε τον "ξενοδόχο" ... που δεν είναι τίποτα άλλο , παρά ότι χρειάζονται χαμηλότεροι άνεμοι για να λειτουργούν "καλά" και επί καθημερινής βάσης ..... (για μικρές και οικιακής χρήσης ανεμογεννήτριες).

Οπότε γυρίζω στο 1ο post του Katmadas ... που πολύ σωστά και λογικά σκέφτεται να (φορτίσει 6V μπαταρία Χ όσες θέλεις παράλληλα ) .... που είναι μια καλή ιδέα . 
Το ότι θα φορτίζει με 6V δεν πρέπει να το θεωρήσουμε μειονέκτημα καθόλου. Απεναντίας ! ...  γιατί με τους "καθημερινούς ανέμους " που έχουμε εδώ , είναι πιο εύκολο να φορτίσεις και να πλησιάσεις τέτοιες τάσεις "χαμηλές" , με εννοείται λιγότερες και "καθημερινές" στροφές της ανεμογεννήτριας . 
Που λογικά θα αποθηκεύσει πολύ περισσότερα από το να περιμένεις να πλησιάσεις τάσεις και στροφές πάνω από τα 12V . π.χ. 1 φορά τον μήνα.
Επίσης πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να "ζητάμε" 6V .... αλλά λογικά αυτά τα 6V ... θα μπορέσουμε να τα έχουμε με πιο πολλά αμπέρ ανάλογα τις συνθήκες. Από εκεί και πέρα μένει ένας προβληματισμός πως θα "μετατρέπεις " τις Χ2 παράλληλες 6V μπαταρίες σε σειρά για να τις κάνεις και πάλι 12 βολτες όταν θα θελήσεις τα προς κατανάλωση .

Άρα πρέπει να κατευθυνθούμε κάπου κατά δω .
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MOdv...eature=related

Αλλάζουμε τακτική και πάμε για νέο χόμπυ .... κάπως έτσι....
Ρόδα ποδηλάτου υπ&#95.JPG
Ξεκίνησα ήδη .... για να δούμε που θα βγάλει ... :W00t: 
http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=118f4vm&s=6

----------


## katmadas

Πετρο παντως απο ρευμα ειναι σουπερ....
Οντως θελει παρα πολες στροφες για να ανεβασεις ταση...
Για να δουμε πως θα τα παει το αλλο σχεδιο...

----------


## -nikos-

> Ξεκίνησα ήδη .... για να δούμε που θα βγάλει ...
> http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=118f4vm&s=6





θα εχει ενδιαφερον απο ηχητικης πλευρας  διοτι απο οτι φενεται 
αυτη η κατασκευη ειναι εντελως αθορυβη γιατι εχει καλυμενα τα ακρα των πτερυγιων,,

ειναι δυσκολο να μπει στεφανι γυρο απο τα πτερυγια και να μην 
επιρεαζει την ζυγοσταθμιση της φτερωτης=κραδασμοι.

Καλη δουλεια Πετρο  :Smile: σου ευχομαι.

----------


## Notios38

καλημερα  ...στο  μυνημα 31 μιλαω για ΑRC magnet https://www.google.com/search?q=arcm...g&ved=0CDMQsAQ 
Η αναφορα μου στο βορειοι-νοτιοι πολοι εχει να κανει με την εξωτερικη τους πλευρα  δειτε τους στη παραπανω διευθυνση....νομιζω οτι για τις εφαρμογες μας η ποιο καλη λυση..                  Πετρο δες στην σελιδα 2 στη 3 σειρα την πρωτη φωτο  και θα καταλαβεις σε τι αναφερομαι στο #29

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> καλημερα  ...στο  μυνημα 31 μιλαω για ΑRC magnet https://www.google.com/search?q=arcm...g&ved=0CDMQsAQ 
> Η αναφορα μου στο βορειοι-νοτιοι πολοι εχει να κανει με την εξωτερικη τους πλευρα  δειτε τους στη παραπανω διευθυνση....νομιζω οτι για τις εφαρμογες μας η ποιο καλη λυση..                  Πετρο δες στην σελιδα 2 στη 3 σειρα την πρωτη φωτο  και θα καταλαβεις σε τι αναφερομαι στο #29



Ναι Δημήτρη κατάλαβα για αυτούς τους μαγνήτες ότι είναι οι πιο κατάλληλοι για την περίπτωση και αυτοί βοηθούν καλύτερα στο να μπουν οι μαγνήτες όσο γίνεται κοντά στον στάτη (από τον ρότορα μέχρι τον στάτη με πολύ μικρό διάκενο). που αυτό το διάκενο είναι πολύ σημαντικό.  Αφού ακόμη και ένα χιλιοστό πιο απομακρυσμένοι μαγνήτες από την περιφέρεια του στάτη επηρεάζουν σημαντικά την απόδοση. Κανονικά τέτοιους θα ήθελα να βάζω στις κατασκευές αλλά κόλλησα στο ότι θέλει και καλή γνώση γεωμετρίας , ώστε να εντοπίσω τι ακριβώς διαστάσεις θέλω και ανάλογα την κάθε κυκλική περιφέρεια του κάθε ρότορα οπότε δεν ρισκάρισα σε αυτό.
Αν μπορείς δώσε μερικές φωτογραφίες του τι "μαγειρεύεις" για να δούμε αν πάει καλά η δουλειά . μπας και δώσουμε κάποιες επιπλέον προτάσεις.

δεν βλέπω μια φωτογραφία στο παρακάτω ..
δες στην σελιδα 2 στη 3 σειρα την πρωτη φωτο και θα καταλαβεις σε τι αναφερομαι στο #29
που είναι αυτή η φωτογραφία?

----------


## katmadas

Καλημερα...

Πετρο λιγο ρε συ με τα πηνια στο σχεδιο για να καταλαβω πως θα τα τοποθετησεις....
Η αληθεια ειναι οτι και αυτο μου ειχε περασει απο το μυαλο καθος εχουμε πολλα ποδηλατα....
Αλλα τα πτερυγια τα σκεφτομουν καπως ετσι:






Ειχα δει και ενα βιντεο παλαιοτερα με εναν που συνδεσε σε φτερωτη κανωνικη καθετα μια ροδα ποδηλατου..
Η φτερωτη γυρνουσε την ροδα που ειχε μαγνητες μεσα σε ενα πλαισιο το οποιο ειχε τα πηνια αλλα δεν μπορω να το βρω...
Αν το βρω θα το βαλω..

Αντε ρε πετραν!!!!!!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> θα εχει ενδιαφερον απο ηχητικης πλευρας  διοτι απο οτι φενεται 
> αυτη η κατασκευη ειναι εντελως αθορυβη γιατι εχει καλυμενα τα ακρα των πτερυγιων,,



Και να σημειώσω φίλε Νίκο , πέραν τα παραπάνω στα περί (ηχητικής πλευράς) και (καλυμμένα πτερύγια) .... το πιο σημαντικό που βλέπω σε αυτήν την κατασκευή είναι ότι είναι ένας καλός τρόπος να κάνεις τους μαγνήτες να "τρέξουν με ταχύτητα" ... 

Δηλαδή εννοώ ότι μπορεί εξωτερικά η ρόδα να φαίνεται ότι γυρίζει αργά .... αλλά επειδή έχει μεγάλο αριθμό μαγνητών . αλλά και τοποθετημένοι στην πιο εξωτερική περιφέρεια της ρόδας .. λογικά του δίνει μια απίστευτη ταχύτητα ... πχ. στον ρότορα του (δυναμό αυτοκινήτου) που έχει 12 μαγνήτες γύρω από τον ρότορα .... με μια στροφή αυτού του ρότορα θα "περάσουν" 12 μαγνήτες σε χρόνο (t) . 
Ενώ στην "ρόδα" επειδή λογικά θα έχει πχ 40 ή 50 μαγνήτες .... τότε με 1 στροφή της ρόδας θα "τρέξουν" .. 40 - 50 μαγνήτες σε χρόνο (t) . Βέβαια δεν μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε όμοια τις στροφές του δυναμό του αυτοκινήτου με της ρόδας , αλλά μιλάμε σχετικά τώρα.
Έπειτα το άλλο καλό που βρίσκω είναι ότι η (ρυπή/ροπή) του ανέμου επίσης μεταφέρεται ως δύναμη στα πιο περιφερειακά πτερύγια με αποτέλεσμα καλύτερη σταθερότητα ροπής .

Το μόνο που δεν μου αρέσει στην "ρόδα " είναι ότι θα πρέπει να φτιαχτεί (χωρίς μεταλικό σιδηροπυρήνα ) όπως έχουν τα δυναμό αυτοκινήτου που αυτό ενισχύει την απόδοση , και αναγκαζόμαστε να πάμε στα γνωστά συστήματα V.A.W.T. που δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Πετρο λιγο ρε συ με τα πηνια στο σχεδιο για να καταλαβω πως θα τα τοποθετησεις....



Φίλε Φάνη , έβαλα πρόχειρο σκίτσο για τοποθέτηση των μαγνητών στο # 32 ..(όπως σκέφτομαι να το κάνω) όπου αυτοί θα είναι τοποθετημένοι "όρθια" όπως δείχνει στο σχέδιο.

Στο εργοστασιακό (βλέπε Windtronic) από ότι κατάλαβα , αυτοί έχουν παραλληλόγραμμους μαγνήτες γύρω γύρω σε "ξαπλωτή θέση" .

Επειδή όμως είχα αναφέρει ότι εγώ θέλω να εκμεταλλεύομαι και την πίσω πλευρά των μαγνητών .... αποφάσισα την "όρθια τοποθέτηση" και να μπουν πηνία και από τις 2 πλευρές.

Το πιο δύσκολο που επεξεργάζομαι τώρα είναι το πως θα πρέπει να γίνει η (εξωτερική κάσκα) που περικλείει τα πηνία . Και είμαι σε "επικοινωνία" με τορναδόρους που έχουν κουρμπαδόρους , και τους ζητώ να μου φτιάξουν την εξωτερική (κάσκα) με 2 παράλληλους κρίκους μεταλικούς (λίγο μεγαλύτερους από την ρόδα)  και έναν επίσης μεταλικό "σταυρό" στο κέντρο με τις τρύπες για να μπουν οι κεντρικοί άξονες της ρόδας του ποδηλάτου.

----------


## katmadas

Λοιπον και εγω με βλεπω να προσανατολιζομαι κατακει...
Βεβαια δεν εχω περασει οτι εσυ...

Καλα για τον μεταλικο σταυρο που λες σκεφτηκα την πηρουνα απο την μπροστινη ροδα...
Ισως και με μια σωστη διαταξη να μπορουν να γυρναει ολο το συστημα μαζι με τα πηνια συμφωνα με την κατευθηνση του ανεμου...
Οποτε χρειαζετε και μια ουρα...
Θελει μια μικρη μελετη...

Τωρα για τα πλεσια με τα πηνια μου φαινονται πιο ευκολα σε σχεση με την τοποθετηση των μαγνητων πανω στην ροδα μεσα σε μονοτικο υλικο οπως το ξυλο η κατι σε πολυμεθανη πως λεγεται..

----------


## -nikos-

> . το πιο σημαντικό που βλέπω σε αυτήν την κατασκευή είναι ότι είναι ένας καλός τρόπος να κάνεις τους μαγνήτες να "τρέξουν με ταχύτητα" ... 
> 
> .




οι μαγνητες θα εχουν σιγουρα πολυυυυ  μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα

αλλα το βαρος τους θα κανει ακομα πιο δυσκολη την ζυγοσταθμιση,,ηδη με το 
στεφανι θα ειναι δυσκολο.

το κακο ειναι οτι δεν μπενει η ροδα ποδηλατου σε μηχανη ζυγοσταθμισης,,,,για 
να προσθεσεις καποιο βαρος εκει που θα το εχει αναγκη.

η ροδα θα ''τρεχει'' τουλαχιστον με 80χιλιομετρα την ωρα,,,

----------


## Notios38

Kαλό απογευμα,στη παρεα μας...Πετρο στη σελιδα 2(pagina2) . πανω τους περναει και ταινια που τους κραταει...εμεις τους κολησαμε με κολα ..Ναι ειναι οντως δυσκολο να βγαλεις το διακενο...1-2 mm υπολογισαμε,μας ξεφυγε και εχουμε θεμα..ισχυος..αν το διακενο ειναι μικρο εχουμε ισχυρη εμπεδηση..που δυσκολα γυριζει στο ξεκινημα ..μολις εχουμε μετρησεις θα προσπαθησω να ανεβασω φωτο

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Εδώ είναι ένας Πολωνός .. που μας πρόλαβε και έκανε κάτι παρόμοιο αλλά βγάζει 700 βολτ τάση και 1 αμπέρ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_4Sz...feature=relmfu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=...ture=endscreen

και οι πράξεις τους 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...tU28z0huA&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyV1M...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...3Zso-PNyU&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...1B5IVyvg8&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbiPI...eature=related

----------


## takis3653

πολυ καλεσ κατασκευες 
σας δειχνω και μια απο τις δικες μου 
http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2wc2xad&s=6
http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2lngg4&s=6
http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=x3ajcg&s=6
http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2j4ov21&s=6
http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2hgsahx&s=6

----------

Κυριακίδης (21-10-12)

----------


## katmadas

Ωραιος ο τακις.
Την εχεις τοποθετησει πουθενα?

----------


## takis3653

εχω κανει δοκιμες με 3 φτερα 
για 2 αμπερ περιπου ειναι μια χαρα απο την στιγμη που αρχιζει και γυριζει
αν εχει δυνατο αερα βγαζει περισσοτερα αμπερ
εξαρτατε απο την δυναμη του αερα

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Σκεφτόμουν φίλε Τάκη αντί να ξεγυμνώνουμε τον άξονα (του στάτορα ) σε οποιοδήποτε μοτέρ βρίσκουμε είτε δυναμό αυτοκινήτου είτε πλυντηρίου κτλ 
και κατόπιν να βάζουμε νέο κύλινδρο είτε από τεφλόν είτε από αλουμίνιο και σίδερο τρέχοντας σε τορναδόρους . και μετά να έχουμε και τα κολλήματα κτλ 

 αναρωτιέμαι αν θα ήταν καλύτερα   Να χρησιμοποιούσαμε τον ίδιο άξονα (όπως έχει π.χ. στον άξονα πλυντηρίου) και ανοίγοντας απλά με ένα κάθετο τρυπάνι τις υποδοχές για να μπουν οι κατά προτίμηση στρόγγυλοι μαγνήτες ...? δεν θα απλοποιούνταν κάπως τα πράγματα?

Άξονας μετατροπή.JPG
επίσης με αυτόν τον τρόπο θα είχαμε και μια  αυτόματη "καθοδήγηση" στην ελαφρά λοξή τοποθέτηση των μαγνητών που όπως είδαμε σε προηγούμενο βίντεο βοηθάει σημαντικά να μην κοντράρει ο άξονας στο γύρισμα.

Οπότε βρίσκοντας μόνο το μοτέρ . η μόνη φασαρία θα είναι να τροποποιήσεις την περιέλιξη, 
Ίσως να αυξηθεί λίγο το βάρος του ρότορα , αλλά από την άλλη νομίζω ότι θα ενισχυθούν και πιο παραέξω οι μαγνήτες που θα έχουμε τοποθετήσει λόγω του συμπαγούς σιδηροπυρήνα . Καλο?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Παραθέτω ένα κείμενο (όπως έχει) και λέει τα εξής .... για ακόμη καλύτερη πληροφόρηση στο θέμα.





> *Μοτερ ανεμογεννητριας*Το μοτέρ για ιδιοκατασκευη ανεμογεννητριας είναι το πιο δυσεύρετο κομμάτι. Πρέπει να έχει κάποια συγκεκριμένα χαρακτηριστικά για να είναι κατάλληλο και δεν υπάρχουν πολλά μοτέρ στην αγορά που να καλύπτουν τις συγκεκριμένες προδιαγραφές. Το βασικό που κοιτάμε σε ένα μοτέρ ώστε αυτό να είναι κατάλληλο για *κατασκευη ανεμογεννητριας* είναι το εξής:
> Διαιρούμε τον αριθμό των στροφών του (RPM) στην ονομαστική του ισχύ, με την ονομαστική του τάση. Το πηλίκο που προκύπτει θα πρέπει να είναι περίπου 20. Παράδειγμα: Έστω ότι έχουμε ένα μοτέρ συνεχούς ρεύματος (DC) με ονομαστική ισχύ 1.500W και τάση 110V στις 2.200 στροφές το λεπτό. Διαιρούμε 2.200 δια 110, οπότε το πηλίκο είναι 20 και το μοτέρ είναι κατάλληλο για ανεμογεννήτρια.
> Υπάρχουν μοτέρ που μπορεί να βγάζουν συνεχές ρεύμα (DC) ή εναλασσόμενο (AC) που μπορεί να είναι και τριφασικό. Όλα είναι κατάλληλα αν τηρούν τις παραπάνω προδιαγραφές. Απλά το εναλασσόμενο το μετατρέπουμε με πολύ εύκολο τρόπο πριν φθάσει στις μπαταρίες σε συνεχές (με τη χρήση bridge rectifier ή ενός απλού ρυθμιστή φόρτισης για ανεμογεννήτριες). Καλό είναι το μοτέρ να είναι με μόνιμους μαγνήτες ώστε να μην χρειάζεται περιοδική συντήρηση.
> Τα *alternator αυτοκινήτου* δεν είναι κατάλληλα για ανεμογεννήτριες γιατί χρειάζονται πολλές στροφές (πάνω από 1.500 στροφές ανά λεπτό - RPM). Ακόμα κι αν επιχειρήσουμε να πολλαπλασιάσουμε τις στροφές από την φτερωτή στο alternator με ιμάντα, το πρόβλημα θα είναι ότι δεν θα μπορεί να εκκινήσει εύκολα η ανεμογεννήτρια σε χαμηλής έντασης ανέμους, παρά μόνο σε πολύ ισχυρούς ανέμους που εμφανίζονται πολύ αραιά κατά τη διάρκεια του χρόνου.



Προσωπικά δεν κατάλαβα καλά το εξής παρακάτω,...

*Παράδειγμα: Έστω ότι έχουμε ένα μοτέρ συνεχούς ρεύματος (DC) με ονομαστική ισχύ 1.500W και τάση 110V στις 2.200 στροφές το λεπτό. Διαιρούμε 2.200 δια 110, οπότε το πηλίκο είναι 20 και το μοτέρ είναι κατάλληλο για ανεμογεννήτρια.

*Έστωκαι αν χωνέψουμε το παραπάνω και βγαίνει το (πηλίκο 20 ) ..... δεν κατάλαβα με ποια λογική το συγκρίνουν αυτό το θέμα ?  .... όποιος γνωρίζει περισσότερα περί αυτού .... ας μας διαφωτίσει επιπλέον.*


*

----------


## makatas

Είναι μια εμπειρική μέθοδος να δεις αν θα παίρνεις χρήσιμα βολτ σε λογικές στροφές ανά λεπτό που παρέχει ο αέρας σε χειροποίητες ανεμογεννήτριες.
Με 1 βολτ σε κάθε 20 στροφές είναι αρκετά αποδοτικό. Το κείμενο όμως πρέπει να αλλάξει, δεν θες περίπου 20 αλλά κάτω από 20...Με λίγα λόγια θες τα βολτ σε όσο λιγότερες στροφές ανά λεπτό γίνεται.

----------


## -nikos-

> *
> *





ειχες αγωρασει μια μικρη ανεμογεννητρια καποτε,,, τι εχει μεσα της ??

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> ειχες αγωρασει μια μικρη ανεμογεννητρια καποτε,,, τι εχει μεσα της ??



2 Έχω αγοράσει ... σε ποιαν αναφέρεσαι? 1) Air X 400W (12V)   .... 2 ) Rutland 503

Για την Air-X (αν αναφέρεσαι στο μοτέρ του ) .... έμεινα έκπληκτος όταν είδα ότι Βασικά το μοτέρ του δεν διαφέρει σχεδόν σε τίποτα με το δυναμό του αυτοκινήτου !!!
Είναι πανομοιότυπα ως μοτέρ .... το μόνο που παρατήρησα είναι ότι έχει πιο λεπτό στάτη (σε πάχος) σε σχέση με του Δυν.αυτοκινήτου  . Του αυτοκινήτου έχει πάχος στάτη περίπου 3 με 4 εκατοστά .... ενώ της Air-X έχει πάχος στάτη μόλις 1,2 εκατοστό ή αλλιώς 12 χιλιοστά

Η διάμετρος η εσωτερική του στάτη είναι ακριβώς η ίδια όπως και του δυν . αυτοκινήτου και ο ίδιος αριθμός καναλιών !

Αριθμός μαγνητών 12.jpgΚάποιο σημείο με κ&#9.jpgΟι πύροι που δένου&#9.jpgΠάχος ρότορα με το&#9.jpgΠεριέλιξη φιδάκι.jpgΤο μεταλλικό μέρο&#96.jpg

Δοκιμή της Air με τρυπάνι 9 αμπέρ ... στα 30 βολτ 
http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=zkqszm&s=6
http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2gxpl7c&s=6

Δοκιμή (ιδιοκατασκευής με δυναμό αυτοκινήτου) .. 8,5 αμπέρ .... στα 23 βόλτ (με το ίδιο τρυπάνι και το ίδιο φορτίο)

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=154jeqx&s=6

Παραγουρουνότριχα να ξεφτίλιζα την Air ....

και εδώ δείχνει περίπου πως είναι κατασκευασμένη η Rutland 913 ..... (Εγώ έχω την Rutland 503) αλλά γενικά πρέπει να έχουν ομοιότητες 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apAoHAek-F0

----------

-nikos- (03-11-12)

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

> 2 Έχω αγοράσει ... σε ποιαν αναφέρεσαι? 1) Air X 400W (12V)   .... 2 ) Rutland 503
> 
> Για την Air-X (αν αναφέρεσαι στο μοτέρ του ) .... έμεινα έκπληκτος όταν είδα ότι Βασικά το μοτέρ του δεν διαφέρει σχεδόν σε τίποτα με το δυναμό του αυτοκινήτου !!!
> Είναι πανομοιότυπα ως μοτέρ .... το μόνο που παρατήρησα είναι ότι έχει πιο λεπτό στάτη (σε πάχος) σε σχέση με του Δυν.αυτοκινήτου  . Του αυτοκινήτου έχει πάχος στάτη περίπου 3 με 4 εκατοστά .... ενώ της Air-X έχει πάχος στάτη μόλις 1,5 εκατοστό 
> 
> Η διάμετρος η εσωτερική του στάτη είναι ακριβώς η ίδια όπως και του δυν . αυτοκινήτου και ο ίδιος αριθμός καναλιών !



εισαι μουρλος τελος,παντος μπραβο για ολα..

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> εισαι μουρλος τελος,παντος μπραβο για ολα..



Μουρλός ?   ... ακόμα δεν είδες τι σκέφτομαι να κάνω για επόμενο βήμα !!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbmiN...feature=g-vrec

και τα μυαλά στο μίξερ !

----------

-nikos- (03-11-12), 

katmadas (03-11-12)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Είναι μια εμπειρική μέθοδος να δεις αν θα παίρνεις χρήσιμα βολτ σε λογικές στροφές ανά λεπτό που παρέχει ο αέρας σε χειροποίητες ανεμογεννήτριες.
> Με 1 βολτ σε κάθε 20 στροφές είναι αρκετά αποδοτικό. Το κείμενο όμως πρέπει να αλλάξει, δεν θες περίπου 20 αλλά κάτω από 20...Με λίγα λόγια θες τα βολτ σε όσο λιγότερες στροφές ανά λεπτό γίνεται.



Επανέρχομαι με αυτό το θέμα ... γιατί κάτι δεν καταλαβαίνω και δεν μου αρέσει....

Για να τα πάρουμε με μια σειρά .... λέμε ότι ισχύει το παρακάτω κείμενο...
*Παράδειγμα: Έστω ότι έχουμε ένα μοτέρ συνεχούς ρεύματος (DC) με ονομαστική ισχύ 1.500W και τάση 110V στις 2.200 στροφές το λεπτό. Διαιρούμε 2.200 δια 110, οπότε το πηλίκο είναι 20 και το μοτέρ είναι κατάλληλο για ανεμογεννήτρια.
*
1) Στο μοτέρ πλυντηρίου (το δικό μου) στην δοκιμή ... έδειξε στο γύρισμα με το τρυπάνι (που θεωρητικά αυτό το τρυπάνι αναφέρει στην ταμπέλα του 3000 στροφές) .. όμως δεν θα το θεωρήσω 3000 στροφές ... αλλά 1500 στροφές και αυτό διότι όταν το δοκίμασα το τσόκ του τρυπανιού δεν ταίριαζε και το έστριψα στον "αέρα" όπως δείχνει προηγούμενο βίντεο. (δυστυχώς δεν έχω το πλεονέκτημα ενός στροφόμετρου για σωστή μέτρηση ) ... αλλά ας πούμε ότι το δεχόμαστε ότι οι στροφές αντί για 3000 στροφές που λέει το τρυπάνι ... να ήταν 1500 στροφές
Οπότε έχουμε και λέμε 1500 στροφές με 80 βολτ τάση που έβγαλε .... πιάνουμε έναν συντελεστή 1500 / 80 = 18,75

2) Στο βίντεο με το μοτέρ πλυντηρίου του "πολωνού" που έδειξα παραπάνω αυτός το γυρίζει με τρυπάνι αλλά με σωστό τσοκ σταθερό πάνω σε καλή "κόντρα" βίδα .
Θεωρητικά για εκείνο το μοτέρ ας πούμε ότι και εκείνος το γύρισε με τις ίδιες στροφές π.χ. 1500 .
Τότε έχουμε έναν συντελεστή 1500στροφές  / 700 (βολτ που έδειξε) = 2,14 

Άρα του "Πολωνού" θεωρητικά δείχνει καλύτερο λόγω χαμηλότερου συντελεστή 
18,75 στο δικό μου .... και 2,14 στου "Πολωνού".

Όμως αυτό που με μπερδεύει είναι ότι του "Πολωνού" το μοτέρ βγάζει 700 βολτ τάση αλλά μόνο 1,20 Α . Που λογικά και για να τα έχει αυτός τα "πλήρες" 1,20 αμπέρ θα πρέπει να φτιάξει τέτοια πτερύγια και να τα δοκιμάσει σε φουρτούνα για να τα φτάσει αυτά τα όρια.

Έχει κάποιο πλεονέκτημα ο "Πολωνός" στο ότι θα "αγγίξει " νωρίτερα την επιθυμητή τάση που θέλει .... αλλά αντίστοιχα χειρότερη θα είναι και η απόδοση στα αμπέρ που λογικά στην "επιθυμητή τάση" που θέλει ... τα αμπέρ του θα είναι στα 0,ΧΧ 

Ενώ στο δικό μου βγάζει πολύ περισσότερα αμπέρ. αλλά μικρότερη τάση "επιθυμητή" που επίσης και αυτό θέλει και τα ανάλογα πτερύγια και την φουρτούνα του. (λόγω πιστεύω της μεγαλύτερης "κόντρας" του εξαιτίας των περισσότερων αμπέρ. Που του "Πολωνού" ισχύει το αντίθετο για την "κόντρα" λόγω τα χαμηλότερα αμπέρ.

Το θέμα είναι .... πως μπορώ να δεχτώ .... αν και του "Πολωνού" το μοτέρ δείχνει καλύτερο συντελεστή από το δικό μου .... ότι είναι όντως καλύτερο?.

Είναι μπερδεμένη κατάσταση !!!

Λογικά βλέπω ότι το δικό μου .... το έκανα υπερβολικά προς τα Αμπέρ ...
Και ο δε "Πολωνός " .... Υπερβολικά προς την τάση .....

Μου φαίνεται ότι για ένα "σωστό " μοτέρ .... θα πρέπει να "ζυγιστεί" καλά στο πόση διατομή σύρματος πρέπει να βάλεις και ανάλογα με δοκιμές να φέρεις τα όρια είτε της τάσης της "επιθυμητής" που χρειάζεσαι .... είτε των επιθυμητών αμπέρ .

Αλλά να βάλουμε και ένα όριο "ταβάνι " .... ειδικά όσων αφορά στα αμπέρ ...π.χ στις χαμηλότερες στροφές του μοτέρ να έχει ένα "ικανοποιητικό" αμπεράζ για φόρτιση π.χ. 5 - 10 Αμπέρ , συμπεριλαμβανομένου και της "επιθυμητής " τάσης.

Μπέρδεμα .... μπέρδεμα .... μπέρδεμα !!!!

----------


## tsimpidas

> Μου φαίνεται ότι για ένα "σωστό " μοτέρ .... θα πρέπει να "ζυγιστεί" καλά στο πόση διατομή σύρματος πρέπει να βάλεις και ανάλογα με δοκιμές να φέρεις τα όρια είτε της τάσης της "επιθυμητής" που χρειάζεσαι .... είτε των επιθυμητών αμπέρ .
> 
> Μπέρδεμα .... μπέρδεμα .... μπέρδεμα !!!!






ενα σωστο μοτερ ζυγιζεται σε σχεση= αμπερ-διαμετρο φτερωτης-στροφων βολταζ.

πολλα αμπερ μικρη φτερωτη δεν παει

λιγα βολτ μεγαλη φτερωτη δεν παει 

πολλα βολτ μικρη φτερωτη δεν παει

και ουτοκαθεξης,,

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Σωστά Tsimpidas επομένως ? Για το δικό μου μοτέρ (πλυντηρίου) που βγάζει 80 βολτ τάση και 40-50 αμπέρ περίπου ..... η "πατάτα" είναι λογικά ότι έχω πολλά αμπέρ που στην ουσία δεν τα χρειάζομαι .... (με την λογική του ποια μπαταρία "θέλει" να δεχτεί τόσα αμπέρ ) άφοβα? . Καθώς δεν είναι καλό να φορτίζεις με τόσο πολλά αμπέρ μια μπαταρία

Άρα ? ... το δικό μου μοτέρ που το πέρασα σύρμα διαμέτρου 1,20mm .... και ο "Πολωνός" αν δεν κάνω λάθος 0,56mm ?  ..... και βγήκαμε και οι δύο "πατάτες" ....

Νομίζω ότι με μια ανακατασκευή περιέλιξης στο δικό μου μοτέρ γύρω στα 0,80 - 0,90 διάμετρο σύρμα .... θα έρθει νορμάλ . από εκεί και πέρα παλεύουμε με τον τύπο στα πτερύγια .

----------


## katmadas

Αντε παμε για κανα καλο μποφορ το χειμωνα...
να δουμε και που θα την βαλουμε τωρα....
μπορει να γινουν μερικες αλλαγες αλλα η τελικη μορφη εχει φτασει...
για τσεκαρετε:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15IizpNd0R8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-DX8k2SUTU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3recSbJOEE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vv1xg6hgin8

<a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vv1xg6hgin8" target="_blank">

----------


## Magneto

μπραβο για την δημιουργικοτητα σου. εχω την εντυπωση πως δεν γυριζει αρκετα γρηγορα για 3 μποφορ αερα.
μηπως να εβαζες λεπιδες και να την εκανες οριζοντιου αξονα; νομιζω πως αν οι λεπιδες ειναι 4, 5 ή 6 εχουν καλυτερη αποδοση.
θα ξερεις βεβαια πως το σχημα της λεπιδας ανεμογεννητριας ειναι βασικο

ΗΓ. και νομιζω πως σε αυτο το θεμα αξιζουν μερικα αστερια - βγαλτε το αστερι απο το "ενισχυτης εγκεφαλικων κυματων" και βαλτε το εδω

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> μπραβο για την δημιουργικοτητα σου. εχω την εντυπωση πως δεν γυριζει αρκετα γρηγορα για 3 μποφορ αερα.
> μηπως να εβαζες λεπιδες και να την εκανες οριζοντιου αξονα; νομιζω πως αν οι λεπιδες ειναι 4, 5 ή 6 εχουν καλυτερη αποδοση.
> θα ξερεις βεβαια πως το σχημα της λεπιδας ανεμογεννητριας ειναι βασικο
> 
> ΗΓ. και νομιζω πως σε αυτο το θεμα αξιζουν μερικα αστερια - βγαλτε το αστερι απο το "ενισχυτης εγκεφαλικων κυματων" και βαλτε το εδω



Τα καλύτερα πτερύγια είναι αυτά ... και δίνω και εξηγήσεις γιατί. (ακόμη καλύτερα το τριπτέρυγο αντί το 4πτέρυγο όπως παρακάτω) που δεν έβρισκα άμεσα φωτογραφία για να την παρουσιάσω (μιλάμε για καθέτου άξονα μόνο ως συμβιβασμό)


Αν κοιτάξεις από την πρόσοψη το σχέδιο των πτερυγίων στο #57 . θα παρατηρήσεις ότι ο άνεμος το "πιάνει" στην "ουσιαστική μετωπική επιφάνεια του" στο 1/4 της συνολικής περιφέρειας των πτερυγίων (από το μέσον και προς τα αριστερά ) 

Είναι δεδομένο ότι η συνολική μετωπική επιφάνεια κόντρα στον άνεμο παίζει ρόλο.

Το πολυπτέρυγο 4-5-6 > που αναφέρεστε είναι λίγο καλύτερο ... αλλά πάλι συμβιβαζόμαστε κάπως στο 1/4 μετωπικής κόντρας επιφάνειας (από το μέσο και προς τα αριστερά) (η δεξιά πλευρά είναι μειονέκτημα και πάει κόντρα στην απόδοση)

Στην φωτογραφία στο παρόν νήμα (4 πτερύγια ) ΤΟ ΣΩΣΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ 3 ΠΤΕΡΥΓΙΑ ΣΕ ΔΙΑΤΑΞΗ 120 μοιρών .... λειτουργούν και τα πίσω πτερύγια (μετωπικά με τον άνεμο) 
Επειδή θα θεωρούσαμε ότι 3 πτερύγια μόνο θα ήταν "λίγα" .. γιαυτό σε τέτοιου είδους φουρφούρια τα παρατηρούμε ως "διόρθωση" για την συνολική μετωπική επιφάνεια ... το μεγάλο ύψος τους.  (έχουν και καλύτερη ροπή) 

Για το 1ο βίντεο στο #57 οι μαγνήτες του είναι πολύ λεπτοί στο χόντρο τους . θα ήταν καλύτερα (για τους ίδιους μαγνήτες τους λεπτούς που έβαλε ) να τρυπούσε τον δίσκο (διαμπερές) και να τοποθετούσε "φυτευτά " τους μαγνήτες μέσα , βάζοντας διπλά απέναντι πηνία λεπτότερα στο πάχος τους

----------


## katmadas

Πετρο προσπαθησα να βρω την χρυση τομη....

Παιρνω στις 60 στροφες το λεπτο τα εξης:

12Vrms 1,8A στο Ac.

στα 3-4 m/s (περιπου 3 μποφορ) πιανει περιπου 30 στροφες το λεπτο...
Σημειο εναυσης τα 3 m/s...

Στις 120 οποτε καμια 24 βολτ ενεργος τιμη και 4 αμπερ....

με καμια 80 στροφες το λεπτο θα ειμαι ενταξει...
Τις θελω στα 4-5 μποφορ....

Γενικα ο καθενας σχεδιαζει την ανεμογεννητρια του συμφωνα με τα θελω του...

Στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση δεν θελω να γυρναει σαν τρελη και να γινεται φουρφουρι...

Ακομα και την κοντρα την θελω αλλα πρεπει να ειναι μεγαλυτερη απο αυτο που περιμενα...

στα 3-4 m/s (περιπου 3 μποφορ) πιανει περιπου 30 στροφες το λεπτο...
Σημειο εναυσης τα 3 m/s...

σιγουρα θα ηθελα μικροτερη κοντρα...

τα φτερα τα εκανα με πολυεθηλενιο στα 2 χιλιοστα...
Και αυτο γιατι ειναι για δοκιμη και ηθελα να αλλαξω σχημα η να τα μικρινω αν χρειαστει ευκολα με ενα ψαλιδι...
Οποτε ειμαι ακομα εντως σχεδιου....
Θα δοκιμασω και αλλιως και αν καταληξω σε αυτα θα τα κανω αλουμινιο 2 χιλιοστα...

Μπορει βεβαια να αλλαξω και τελειως σχεδιασμο...

Τα φτερα που προτηνεις πετρο ηταν τα πρωτα που ηθελα να κανω...

Αλλα επειδη ηθελα να ειναι τελειως δικια μου η σχεδιαση το απεφυγα...
Ξερω οτι εισαι αρνητικος στο να μην ακολουθει καποιος το γραμμα του νομου.
Να ακολουθησω την περπατημενη ηταν το μονο ευκολο...
Ετσι εμαθα και κατι παραπανω για τους ανεμους και την αεροδυναμικη εκτος απο την παραγωγη ενεργειας και νιωθω ηδη κερδισμενος...

Ολοκληρος ο σχεδιασμος της ανεμογγενητριας ειναι δικος μου και δεν εχει αντιγραφει κατι απο πουθενα...

Οι μαγνητες διαλεχθηκαν για μεγαλυτερη επιφανεια παρα υψος καθως απο την αρχη δεν ηθελα 2 στατορες...
2 στατορες διπλασια κοντρα....

Για ενισχυση του μαγνητικου πεδιου απο τους μαγνητες ολοι "πατανε σε δισκο σιδηρου 2 χιλιοστα...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Βάστα κάτι "καλούδια" για καλή ροπή .. στα μεταφέρω μπας και σου ξέφυγαν 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZhZ2-Kb0B8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpmveyABGds

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQ2W-rZxVQc

----------


## katmadas

> Βάστα κάτι "καλούδια" για καλή ροπή .. στα μεταφέρω μπας και σου ξέφυγαν 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZhZ2-Kb0B8
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpmveyABGds
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQ2W-rZxVQc



Και εγω αυτο το ανεμομετρο πηρα...

Φανταζομαι στο βιντεο γυρναει χωρις φορτιο...

Δεν μπορω να φανταστω με 4 μετρα το λεπτο αερα να τροφοδοτει κατι αυτο...

Και δεν νομιζω να ειναι αυτος ο στοχος....

Για να παρεις σοβαρη ενεργεια κατα την αποψη μου θα πρεπει να εχει 4-5 μποφορ τουλαχιστον...
Οποτε εγω τουλαχιστον προσανατολιζομαι για εκει...

Κατα τα αλλα δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα μου εκατσε πιο καλα η καθετη απο την οριζοντια χωρις  να ξερω το γιατι.....
Στην αρχη ηταν για την απαλαγη του κηνηγητου της φοραας του ανεμου...
Μετα ηταν ησχεδιαση και εμφανηση...

Δεν ξερω τι να πω...

----------


## Magneto

> Πετρο προσπαθησα να βρω την χρυση τομη....
> 
> Παιρνω στις 60 στροφες το λεπτο τα εξης:
> 
> 12Vrms 1,8A στο Ac.
> 
> στα 3-4 m/s (περιπου 3 μποφορ) πιανει περιπου 30 στροφες το λεπτο...
> Σημειο εναυσης τα 3 m/s...
> 
> ...



να συζητησουμε λιγο την *συσκευη ελευθερης ενεργειας* παλικαρι..

ο δισκος σιδηρου 2 χιλ που γραφεις ειναι μουαγιε απο αμαξι; απο τι αμαξι, τι τυπος, που το βρηκες ή ποσο το αγορασες;
αυτο πρεπει να εχει ρουλεμαν, εαν μεινει εξω στην βροχη δεν θα σκουριασει;

τελικο κοστος κατασκευης με τους μαγνητες και τα ιδιοκατασκευη πηνια ποιο ειναι;

πως σου φαινεται ειναι αποδοτικο, αξιζει τον κοπο και τα εξοδα;

ειδα στον χωρο του δημοκριτου ανεμογεννητρια καθετου αξονα περιπου 2-3 τμ με 6 βασικα πτερυγια και αλλα 6 βοηθητικα μικροτερα. αυτοι εκει που τους ρωτησα για τα βοηθητικα πτερυγια μου ειπαν πως μετρησαν μοντελο σε αεροσυραγγα για βελτιστη αποδοση

----------


## katmadas

> να συζητησουμε λιγο την *συσκευη ελευθερης ενεργειας* παλικαρι..
> 
> ο δισκος σιδηρου 2 χιλ που γραφεις ειναι μουαγιε απο αμαξι; απο τι αμαξι, τι τυπος, που το βρηκες ή ποσο το αγορασες;
> αυτο πρεπει να εχει ρουλεμαν, εαν μεινει εξω στην βροχη δεν θα σκουριασει;
> 
> τελικο κοστος κατασκευης με τους μαγνητες και τα ιδιοκατασκευη πηνια ποιο ειναι;
> 
> πως σου φαινεται ειναι αποδοτικο, αξιζει τον κοπο και τα εξοδα;
> 
> ειδα στον χωρο του δημοκριτου ανεμογεννητρια καθετου αξονα περιπου 2-3 τμ με 6 βασικα πτερυγια και αλλα 6 βοηθητικα μικροτερα. αυτοι εκει που τους ρωτησα για τα βοηθητικα πτερυγια μου ειπαν πως μετρησαν μοντελο σε αεροσυραγγα για βελτιστη αποδοση



Μιλαμε για ενα κοματι λαμαρινας βαμενο....
Απο αποδοση δεν ξερω ακομα αλλα απο εδω και περα πιστευω θα βρω λιγο αερα κατω στην παραλια για να την δοκιμασω...
Τα ρουλεμαν ειναι ανοξειδωτα και κριμενα κατω απο τον στατορα με αυτο το σχεδιο που εχω κανει τωρα...
Μπορει ομως να αλλαξει και να παει ο ροτορας πανω και ο στατορας κατω...
Αναλογα με την φτερωτη που θα καταληξω....

Το κοστος αγγιζει γυρω στα 200 ευρω....
Τα βοηθητικα τα βαζουνε για να ξεκινανε σε χαμηλους αερες συνηθως...

----------


## Magneto

κοιτα φανη στο 17/38 την ανεμογεννητρια καθετου που ειδα στον δημοκριτο. ειναι βεβαια μεγαλη σε σχεση με την δικη σου αλλα ισως παρεις καποια ιδεα σχετικα με την διαταξη των πτερυγιων.

http://www.atioltd.com/brochures/unf...parousiasi.pdf

----------


## gon

pos ipologizoyme tis spires kai ti diatomi  toy sirmatos  tis  genitrias

----------

